# DVDRemaster et Dolby Digital



## thefutureismylife (11 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir, j'ai une question toute bête peut-être mais comment fait-on avec DVDRemaster pour obtenir les pistes Dolby sur mon fichier, pour ensuite les lire sur mon Apple TV ?

J'utilise "recopie", mais à aucun moment l'Apple Tv ne peut lire mon film, je suis obligé de désactivé le Dolby dans les réglages. 

Pour plus d'information sur mon objectif j'ai écrit un topic à ce sujet : 
http://forums.macg.co/apple-tv/dun-dvd-a-un-film-sur-lapple-tv-facon-itunes-store-1204318.html


----------

